

Free logo/brand work - mrkmcknz

Hi HN,<p>Myself and my cofounder are offering an opportunity to have some free logo/branding work done.<p>Whether it be a full logo, brand guidelines or a even slight revision or review on your current brand.<p>Obviously we can only take on a limited amount of work and we're doing this for 3days only.<p>Why are we doing this? Because we love functional and meaningful design! Especially in logos.<p>Just send an email with your request and as much information as possible and w'll get right back to you.<p>Email is in profile.
======
shahed
I would highly recommend having a portfolio of some sort. If you already have
one, please add the link in the OP.

Thanks!

Will definitely give this a try if it meets our criteria.

~~~
mrkmcknz
I have never done any external work for branding and logo design.

It is an area I enjoy and I thought the best way to build a portfolio is to
offer work for free. Feel free to take me up, I don't have much space left.

